# How long should a debt settlement last?



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2009)

23.[FONT=&quot]              [/FONT]What should be the length of the repayment period under the debt settlement scheme? [Paragraph 5.177]

24.[FONT=&quot]              [/FONT]What impact should participation in a debt settlement scheme have on a debtor’s credit history? How can the effect on a debtor’s credit history be reconciled with the principle of non-discrimination and the fresh start policy? [Paragraph 5.179]


----------

